# Let's Have A Raffle & Help Out tlandrum of Wicked Worksaws



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm sure you guys have heard that my friend Terry's wife Anne has been diagnosed with cancer. For those of you who have met Anne, you already know that she is a huge help in their business, and is a fine lady. We all know that Terry will be having a hell of a time over these next months trying to keep his new business afloat while taking care of Anne. As we have done many times over the years when one of our members is having it rough, we need to pull together once again, and help the guy out if we can.

We've already had one member step right up with a very generous donation. I'm not gonna mention his name, but I can tell you this, he's a great guy that has supported both mine and Terry's businesses.

This ported Husqvarna 385XP will be raffled off, with all proceeds going to Terry and Anne.













That's right this will be a raffle, and we can call it a raffle. We've found a payment system that will take care of this.

The raffle will end on *March 23, 2014*

Buy Raffle Tickets Here

*We now have 9 prizes in this raffle.*

*It will be done like this.

No one person will be able to win more than one prize.

The first person drawn will have their pick of these prizes.

The second person will have their pick of the remaining prizes......and so forth.*

*What You Could Win*

* Wicked Work Saw 385xp*
This was a fully rebuilt and woods ported Husqvarna 385XP. You can see the full build of this saw here http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wicked-work-saw-385xp.229905/

*$200 in store credit*
This is $200 of in store credit at www.sawsalvage.com

*MS361*
This is a good solid work saw.

*NOS Homelite Super EZ Auto*
This brand new saw has never been run.

*Husqvarna 359*
Being ported by Mitch Weber

*New old stock bar*
NOS Solo branded Oregon bar. .325 .050 72 DL. Small Husky mount

*New Husqvarna branded bar*
Oregon power match ,Husqvarna branded 20'' 3/8 050 bar

*New Jonsered 2240*
Brand new never fueled chainsaw

*Woods Port By Treemonkey*
The saw must be a pro model is excellent mechanical condition


----------



## Nate66n1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Great guys around here, standing ovation is needed for all who contribute


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

In case anyone missed it. 

*Buy Your Raffle Tickets Here*


----------



## Stihl working hard (Feb 23, 2014)

I think that is a fantastic gesture on everybody's behalf well done randy


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you Randy and to the unknown saw donator! 

Great job fellas! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

All I've done here is start a thread. I didn't know how to set up the donation link or any of that stuff.


----------



## moody (Feb 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> All I've done here is start a thread. I didn't know how to set up the donation link or any of that stuff.



If there's anything I can do to help give me a shout. I started a thread yesterday for another way to get some help to Terry and his wife


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's the link to purchase raffle tickets. I just used it, works fine. 

Buy Tickets Here


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll be editing my first post as well......


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 23, 2014)

Dropped ya a PM Randy, let me know how we should handle it.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 23, 2014)

I feel blessed to have the friends that I have made over the last few years from this site. my wife actually has read the thread that I started about her illness several time start to finish. she too considers all of you as extended family. my heart felt thanks for all you guys are doing for us.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 23, 2014)

Although I don't know Terry too well I would like to announce that as a second prize in the raffle 

*I will be offering $200 in store credit over at SawSalvage.com*

Terry, you've been an excellent, reputable member here for years, I feel honored to contribute. Family is the *by far* most important thing in life.

Many good thoughts and prayers to you and your family Terry.


Chris


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 23, 2014)

thank you so very much for the generous addition.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 23, 2014)

Again you guys are absolutely fantastic! I will be getting in on this soon!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

Now we have a MS361 in the raffle too.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> thank you so very much for the generous addition.




You're welcome Terry.


----------



## kyle.kipple (Feb 23, 2014)

I do not know terry, but just purchased tickets to help this cause. My heart goes out to you and prayers will be sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 23, 2014)

Terry, it's like others have said, I have never met you, but you have a heart of gold. You have helped me out with projects and are always very kind in your help/giving. I've been trying to figure out a way to give back and here is one. Your wife (and your family) has been in my prayers since you posted the other thread.

I'm in. It's funny... I'm so tight I squeak when I walk, but for this... It so easy to give. Get out your wallets boys. This is a great cause.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

OK here's another donation........hold your hat guys, this is a super nice unit. It will be added to the raffle.





















There is also a MS361 in route to be added!!!!!

This is gonna be a huge raffle guys.


----------



## Zero_sum (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm in..... that's a heck of a prize to boot!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 23, 2014)

You people are all just top notch. Me and Sarah will be ponying up some dough this friday (payday). Hope your wife is doing well Terry.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 23, 2014)

May be a few days but I'll be pitching in as usual. I have a cousin thats battling lung cancer right now.luckily he has a good dotor at vanderbilt.no chemo or radiation so far just meds to help his immune system to help fight it and a healthy but vegetarian diet.the cancer has spread throughout his body including his lymphnodes, brain and spine but it suppose to be easily curable.we're all praying hard.hes only a year older than me.we grew up together and always farmed and worked together.Actually I've been closer to him than my brother.hopefully one of these days this cancer thing will be a thing of the past.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 23, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> hopefully one of these days this cancer thing will be a thing of the past.


Amen brother!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

Now we also have a Mweba ported Husqvarna 359 with a Treemonkey Walbro 199 in the raffle.......


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm in... and don't even care if I win. Helping others in need is just the right thing to do. I'll see about kicking in a little more before the raffle ends.

Kudos to everyone helping to put this together.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 23, 2014)

i'm gonna wait till Friday so I can do several. the more I learn about Terry and his wife the more they seem like family.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

This describes what Anne is going thru here. 

"Jewell Ann Landrum has been diagnosed of a rare form of malignant apocrine gland carcinoma. She underwent surgery to remove the tumor that was unfortunately unsuccessful. There are still positive margins according to the cancer institute. They have removed all they can without major reconstruction of the periurethral area . She is now healed up from the surgery and will be starting radiation treatments on the 24th of feb. to kill the remaining cancer. She will under go 5 weeks of 5 days per week radiation treatments to the full pelvic area. After the initial 5 weeks of treatment to the entire pelvic area the beam will be narrowed up to a direct beam radiation on the cancer itself for an additional 2 weeks of 5 day per week treatment. This will hopefully go smoothly, but, if it doesn't she will end up having to rest in between treatments. That's if it becomes too painful or irritated. We pray she comes thru this with ease and no ill side effects from treatment. Your purchase of a raffle ticket will be greatly appreciated."


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 23, 2014)

Totally in. I will be crushed tho if I lose, and don't get a playmate for my other Wicked Worksaw 385xp


----------



## Hinerman (Feb 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> OK here's another donation........hold your hat guys, this is a super nice unit. It will be added to the raffle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is it? I can't see the pics. I can see all the others just fine.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

They were just there. I'll try to fix them.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

It's a NOS Homelite Super EZ.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought it was just my computer that was wacky lol


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> I thought it was just my computer that was wacky lol


They worked on mine at first... Now they're dead.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 23, 2014)

The listing was deleted in the trading post....so now the links are invalid. I'll get new links.


----------



## BDM53ENT (Feb 24, 2014)

A really wonderful thing going on here. I think the raffle is an excellent idea. Never seen an electronic raffle before so how do you select a winner. Im in come Friday (payday) and really couldnt care less if I won a saw or not, just curious how it works. Best wishes to them during these hard times!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Good question......but I think that at the conclusion of the raffle you can print the tickets, and draw.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 24, 2014)

this raffle program keeps track of everything so that no one has to watch it constantly. on the day of the drawing you print out the tickets cut them apart and then have a traditional drawing.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow,

Look at all these great donations!

This should be one heckuva raffle!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The listing was deleted in the trading post....so now the links are invalid. I'll get new links.


Sorry about that...... New pix send to MM


----------



## tbone75 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am in !! 

Least I can give a little back !


----------



## Gologit (Feb 24, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 24, 2014)

I added the pics back of the Homelite Super EZ.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 24, 2014)

Where?


----------



## Herd8497 (Feb 24, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Where?




page 1 of this thread


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> OK here's another donation........hold your hat guys, this is a super nice unit. It will be added to the raffle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Feb 24, 2014)

Im in..best wishes your way terry !


----------



## nixon (Feb 24, 2014)

Jan and I are in . Note to the person running this : if for some strange reason the cosmos aligns in some Weird way and you draw a ticket of mine ,put it back and draw some one else's. Just trying to help out some really fine folks in a time of trouble . 
In the meantime, Jan and I will be keeping Anne and Terry in our thoughts and prayers . 
All the very best to you folks that thought this up and have and will contribute . You're a very special group of people .
John


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 24, 2014)

Go on, help out a great cause!

Use a little bit of that income tax to help someone out!


----------



## hunter72 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am in and Prayers sent.
John


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 24, 2014)

the outpouring of generosity from you guys is amazing. when I got up this morning there was already over $1500 in raffle tickets sold and its past $1750 now


----------



## KG441c (Feb 24, 2014)

Im in. God bless you and your family Terry


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 24, 2014)

my wife and I have already decided that as soon as she is healed up and everything is back to normal and she is in the clear, we will have an appreciation day (gtg) here at the shop with the Husqvarna rep and his trailer full of saws for everyone to try out if they want. I host a gtg every year and sometimes two but this one thanks to you guys will be the most special.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 24, 2014)

Randy one of the mods on my site wants to take up a collection. He was told about the raffle and decided this is a better way for all of us to donate. 
You should also post links on Saw hogs and Chainsaw Repair sites as there are folks wanting to donate that dont visit this site. 

Bump because I couldnt find thread. Had to search Randys recent post. Need to pin thread to top.


----------



## Wood Cutter (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in and hope to keep throwing some more in every week on payday till the drawing. Get well soon


----------



## moody (Feb 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 24, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Randy one of the mods on my site wants to take up a collection. He was told about the raffle and decided this is a better way for all of us to donate.
> You should also post links on Saw hogs and Chainsaw Repair sites as there are folks wanting to donate that dont visit this site.
> 
> Bump because I couldnt find thread. Had to search Randys recent post. Need to pin thread to top.




I think I have some credits to burn, haven't "bought a sticky" in awhile, is it still the same deal as before?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 24, 2014)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Randy one of the mods on my site wants to take up a collection. He was told about the raffle and decided this is a better way for all of us to donate.
> You should also post links on Saw hogs and Chainsaw Repair sites as there are folks wanting to donate that dont visit this site.
> 
> Bump because I couldnt find thread. Had to search Randys recent post. Need to pin thread to top.




It's on Saw Hogs, I'll be over at Chainsaw Repair soon......


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 24, 2014)

dang,,,,,guess I must have been sleeping,, I just seen this thread,, I ordered a bar from terry last week,, got it today and then ordered 3 more from him today,, yes I am making my saws look sweet,,,, I believe I have a brand new huskie branded 20" large mount bar that I will donate to the raffle,, let me go out and check here in a minute


----------



## CR888 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dem some mighty fine saws there for prizes mr. Randymac what a raffle!! Prayers for Terry's wife. Terry does lots around here to make this site what it is and is always contributing in some form. We always enjoy his build threads and effort to help people. He stands behind his work and pruducts and its time for the membeship to stand beside him. His wife needs some help...lets all get on board and get this going!


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 24, 2014)

ok,,, here you go,,,,,,,,, since I ordered 3 more total supers (freaking sweet looking bars) from him this morn then I will donate this to the raffle,, it is brand new never mounted,,, 20",,3/8 pitch 50 gauge large huskie mount,,,, shipping will be on my dime


----------



## Gologit (Feb 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Feb 24, 2014)

Randy I made you up it's own board at the top of the forum for raffle. That way stays seen at the top and pinned.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like I can no longer purchase a sticky.

Bump!


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 24, 2014)

Im in great cause, and I always wanted one of those off brand orange saws


----------



## troylee (Feb 24, 2014)

Got my tickets, happy to support a good cause, and praying for a full recovery.


----------



## 71dart (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in. Terry, I went to a GTG at your place a few years back. It takes a special woman to put up with all that noise, saw dust and saw talk. Here's to a full recovery.


----------



## mweba (Feb 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Now we also have a Mweba ported Husqvarna 359 with a Treemonkey Walbro 199 in the raffle.......


This saw was purchased from me by Woodchuckr., he decided to donate it to the raffle. All I will be donating is the labor, shipping and a Treemonkey 199B carb. Props to Chuckr for the offer for a good cause.


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2014)

$2600 let's keep it going guy's


----------



## Brettl (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm new to the AS family but it's certainly a worthy cause. Donation a forgone conclusion. Anyone who can belly up to the bar can support this most worthy of causes. Best wishes to Terry and Anne.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 25, 2014)

Good morning fellas!


Or good night to some of you left coasters!


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 25, 2014)

In... for a great cause.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 25, 2014)

Dodgegeeks are in with $ thoughts & prayers....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2014)

We have several more items that have been donated.

Cliff Helsel has donated a 72 drive link hand filed race chain.

Henry and Randy of Weedeaterman.com have donated a Stihl mount Sugihara 32" 3/8 .050 bar.

BloodOnTheIce has donated a 32" Large Mount Husky Powermatch Bar and 72JGX full skip chain.

Rather than add those items to this raffle, and someone end up winning them that have no use for them, I would like to have an auction and bid off each of these items separately.

There are some folks that will pay a hefty sum for Cliff's chain, and others don't even know what it's for, and not everyone wants or needs a 32" bar.

Here's the idea I have. We have an auction for each item. The winner puts the winning bid into the raffle. Not only does the winner of the auction get the item he bid on, he gets that much in raffle tickets too.

Post up, how does this sound to y'all?


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds great!!


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 25, 2014)

morning guys


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2014)

I had a tough time sleeping trying to figure out how to do this.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2014)

Morning Terry, what do you think about this plan?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 25, 2014)

sounds good mah friend


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. It's a chance for guys to double dip. Win the auction and have a chance to win the raffle.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We have several more items that have been donated.
> 
> Cliff Helsel has donated a 72 drive link hand filed race chain.
> 
> ...


 
I appreciate what you are doing but does it really seem fair to structure the raffel this way? I dont know what kind of money each of those items will bring but it seems a little unfair to give the winning bidder of one of these istems the equivalent $ value in raffel tickets... *especially to the people that have not use for the items or have already purchased tickets*, just my opinion.

Say the 32" Large Mount Husky Powermatch Bar and 72JGX winning bid is $150, your going to give that winner 19 raffel tickets?

Just trying to spurr conversation about it. What about offering 1/2 the value of the winning bid in raffel tickets?


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 25, 2014)

Marshy said:


> I appreciate what you are doing but does it really seem fair to structure the raffel this way? I dont know what kind of money each of those items will bring but it seems a little unfair to give the winning bidder of one of these istems the equivalent $ value in raffel tickets... *especially to the people that have not use for the items or have already purchased tickets*, just my opinion.
> 
> Say the 32" Large Mount Husky Powermatch Bar and 72JGX winning bid is $150, your going to give that winner 19 raffel tickets?
> 
> Just trying to spurr conversation about it. What about offering 1/2 the value of the winning bid in raffel tickets?



Is this raffle really about being "fair" or doing it for personal benefit?

Or is it about helping Terry and his family?


Chris


----------



## justtools (Feb 25, 2014)

When and how are we going to do the Raffle.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 25, 2014)

justtools said:


> When and how are we going to do the Raffle.


There is a link at the bottom of the first post in this thread about it.

I think march 23rd is the drawing.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 25, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Is this raffle really about being "fair" or doing it for personal benefit?
> Or is it about helping Terry and his family?
> 
> Chris


 
He was looking for input so I gave it. In the end it doesnt matter if I won or not because the money is going for a good cause, otherwise I wouldnt donate. If your trying to maximize the amount raised then dont offer any tickets to the winner of said auctioned items. If they want in on the raffle then they can buck up and buy tickets, keep the two seperate.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 25, 2014)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Who is bidding? It's a Raffle.


 Read previous posts, there are some items that were donated and MMind was considering auctioning them...


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 25, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Read previous posts, there are some items that were donated and MMind was considering auctioning them...


I didn't see that, I deleted the post. Need more cofee to figure this one


----------



## watsonr (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree... auction the small items and give no raffle tickets 
buy raffle tickets for the raffle stuff.. the saw


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> great idea.....do the same for all the small items donated.....should be a win win for everyone but I agree, keep the auctions separate. We can buy raffle tickets on our own, we don't need them thrown in with the auction items.



I was just thinking of a way to generate as much interest as possible in the auction items.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the input, and keep it coming. This evening, when I quit work, I look at everyone's ideas, and start the auction thread.


----------



## Marshy (Feb 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I was just thinking of a way to generate as much interest as possible in the auction items.


I dont know how much more appealing you could make it, $10 per chance to win 1 of 4 great saws! WOW, awesome thing going on here, chance to help someone out and chance to own some great equipment, Im in. If that not appealing enough for you then IDK what you could do differently.


----------



## watsonr (Feb 25, 2014)

Guys that want to give will give no matter what..... and those that don't, won't be beaten into giving. I'd raffle that first saw (ported one) off and auction the rest of the stuff. That should generate the most money.

Your a good man... even if John trash talks you!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 25, 2014)

I guess I would say if it's a saw it's in the raffle. Anything else is auctioned to highest bidder no other terms. I have also thought of a parlay into raffle # 2 a few weeks later, where unwanted SAWS could be re-raffled and the net would be more help for the Landrums. Just thoughts....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 25, 2014)

Marshy said:


> I dont know how much more appealing you could make it, $10 per chance to win 1 of 4 great saws! If that not appealing enough for you then IDK what you could do differently.



Two words- PIE, BACON!!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for all the input, and keep it coming. *This evening, when I quit work*, I look at everyone's ideas, and start the auction thread.



Randy,
I believe what you meant was, "This evening, when I let Jon quit working, and I wake up from my nap…………" LOL!!!!

Reading this thread has made me feel better about humanity in general, especially after last week events.

Thoughts and prayers turned to Anne, and Terry.


----------



## MGoBlue (Feb 25, 2014)

watsonr said:


> I agree... auction the small items and give no raffle tickets
> buy raffle tickets for the raffle stuff..



+1


----------



## troylee (Feb 25, 2014)

I think one raffle ticket per auction item, and start each auction at 10 dollars.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 25, 2014)

well guys here shortly you will probably here from the boss. she signed up a little bit ago.she would say our marriage is a stable one. she works like a horse and im stubborn as a mule but don't listen to her.


----------



## tbone75 (Feb 25, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 25, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> opcorn:


How's the popcorn?


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 25, 2014)

ok,, since randy might have missed it and the bars and other items will be auctioned off then don't forget about the bar I threw in the pot,,,yes randy,, you didn't have it mentioned so I just wanted to make sure it wasn't over looked,,, we need to raise as many funds as possible


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2014)

Can someone tell me where the nearest bump is?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 25, 2014)

Right here.


----------



## moody (Feb 25, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Right here.



Thanks.

I'll try to keep an eye on this and keep it at the top. Bob I've got credits to spend I'd buy a sticky if I knew how


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 25, 2014)

Tooooo the top


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Feb 25, 2014)

moody said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'll try to keep an eye on this and keep it at the top. Bob I've got credits to spend I'd buy a sticky if I knew how





Slacker


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 25, 2014)

I only see one problem with this thread being a sticky...

I have to see Randall's portrait at the top of the page every time I refresh it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 25, 2014)

That's not him. It's a Likeness.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 25, 2014)

ah he's a cute little monkey


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 25, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> I only see one problem with this thread being a sticky...
> 
> I have to see Randall's portrait at the top of the page every time I refresh it.


Just be glad he don't have his old avatar.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> ok,, since randy might have missed it and the bars and other items will be auctioned off then don't forget about the bar I threw in the pot,,,yes randy,, you didn't have it mentioned so I just wanted to make sure it wasn't over looked,,, we need to raise as many funds as possible



I didn't miss it Bro. It was added to the raffle as another prize. 

*We now have 9 prizes in this raffle. 

It will be done like this. 

No one person will be able to win more than one prize. *

*The first person drawn will have their pick of these prizes. *

*The second person will have their pick of the remaining prizes......and so forth. *

*What You Could Win*

*Wicked Work Saw 385xp*
This was a fully rebuilt and woods ported Husqvarna 385XP. You can see the full build of this saw here http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wicked-work-saw-385xp.229905/


*$200 in store credit*
This is $200 of in store credit at www.sawsalvage.com


*MS361*
This is a good solid work saw.


*NOS Homelite Super EZ Auto*
This brand new saw has never been run.


*Husqvarna 359*
Being ported by Mitch Weber


*New old stock bar*
NOS Solo branded Oregon bar. .325 .050 72 DL. Small Husky mount


*New Husqvarna branded bar*
Oregon power match ,Husqvarna branded 20'' 3/8 050 bar

*New Jonsered 2240 *
Brand new never fueled chainsaw


*Woods Port By Treemonkey*
The saw must be a pro model is excellent mechanical condition

Now, I'm off to start the auction for the Cliff Helsel race chain, and the two 32" bars.


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 25, 2014)

Unbelievable!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I didn't miss it Bro. It was added to the raffle as another prize.
> 
> *We now have 9 prizes in this raffle.
> 
> ...


 well, where is it?


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I didn't miss it Bro. It was added to the raffle as another prize.
> 
> *We now have 9 prizes in this raffle.
> 
> ...


That's a good plan.


----------



## fin460 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a brand new 16" pro total super bar stihl mount 3/8 .050g that I want to be raffled or auctioned. I'll ship it to anyone who wins it in the lower 48 states.

Thanks to everyone else who has donated some how or plans to donate or help Terry and his family out.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2014)

Send me a PM Fin460.


----------



## fin460 (Feb 25, 2014)

sent


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Feb 26, 2014)

You guys are all amazing. It's hard for me who are French to understand, but I am sure of one thing, you have a very big heart!


----------



## wyk (Feb 26, 2014)

Us foreigners can't participate in this one either?  It wants US address info.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Feb 26, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Us foreigners can't participate in this one either?  It wants US address info.



I have no problem to participate, it's weird ...


----------



## sld961 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I didn't miss it Bro. It was added to the raffle as another prize.
> 
> *We now have 9 prizes in this raffle.
> 
> ...


Randy, you should add this to the first post so newcomers know what's going on without reading through pages and pages.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 26, 2014)

Good ider


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Feb 26, 2014)

I know it's a sticky, but bump anyways!


----------



## big t double (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## fin460 (Feb 26, 2014)

What is the latest total? Lets keep at it, if everyone did 10 bucks even, we could make a difference.


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2014)

$3,700 so far. There's a lot of good stuff here and the money couldn't go to better folks

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 26, 2014)

when you visit the raffle page it shows the total


----------



## boxygen (Feb 26, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> If you had our health care system you would understand. Only congressmen, illegal immigrants and millionaires can afford to get sick in our country. Working people are hopelessly screwed.
> .


 I don't disagree but please everyone let this comment die so we don't derail a good thread with this type of discussion, lets keep that for another forum.


----------



## boxygen (Feb 26, 2014)

Also, I cant wait to see the Landrums back in full stride and I cant wait to fire up my new wicked work saw 385.


----------



## rdtreewalker (Feb 26, 2014)

I talked to moody and I am going to donate my 346xp and he will port it. He is going to port it here in the next few days and post a video. I'm sure he will chime in about it shortly.


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2014)

rdtreewalker said:


> I talked to moody and I am going to donate my 346xp and he will port it. He is going to port it here in the next few days and post a video. I'm sure he will chime in about it shortly.



It's going to be auctioned off. I'll do a little walk through thread with some pictures and a video.


----------



## tomdcoker (Feb 26, 2014)

I have never met Terry or his wife, but he helped me out on a 285 Husky a while back and is always a good source of information on Husqvarna saws. Donation sent. Prayers also. Tom


----------



## Marshy (Feb 27, 2014)

Morning bump? Sounds like the pot just keeps getting sweeter.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Feb 27, 2014)

tomdcoker said:


> I have never met Terry or his wife, but he helped me out .a while back



That seems to be a going trend. Terry has helped me more than once never know me from anyone. Let keep giving back to pick the Landrums up when they need a hand!


----------



## bcaarms (Feb 27, 2014)

Several here know more than I do about Terry and Anne. Here's how I came to know them. The first person I met on here was Mastermind, or as I will call him, Randy. Over time I learned there was this tlandrum (Terry) that knew the logging business from top to bottom. He ran a crew, and spent lots of time in the woods. He surveyed, bid, cut, skidded, fixed saws, fixed skidders, and just did about anything and everything that there was to do concerning cutting trees. He ported saws, both work and race, and understood equipment selection because he had used the equipment, not because he read about it. I was really impressed. I imagined this Terry guy as a foreman running some big crew somewhere off in the woods. When I arrived at Terry's GTG I got the rest of the story. It turns out his crew was Anne. That's right, Anne his wife. She drove the truck and did everything else that was needed to enable that two "man" crew to get the job done. She didn't sit at home waiting for Terry to call to come drive the truck. She went into the woods every day and worked along side Terry in order to make things happen. Everyone I met at the GTG that knew them was very relieved they made it out of the woods alive. Logging is a dangerous business. People were genuinely happy for the new business and were pulling for their success. They are not your ordinary couple. I was impressed by Terry's energy and genuine look you in the eye confidence. My wife and I were impressed by Anne's smile and her amazing love of her husband.
I just thought it might be nice to let some of the people who have never met them understand a little about them.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2014)

If anyone else has anything they want to add to the raffle or auction, please contact me so we can keep everything organized please.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought to offer an assortment of 6 different beers that I make myself, but it seems illegal to send alcoholic beverages by airmail to USA. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## bigblackdodge (Feb 27, 2014)

Don't know anyone on AS "Personally" yet. But having communicated with some very Awesome and Helpful folks on here over the years since I've joined, I am looking forward to donating to Help Terry & Anne on my next payday, and as much more as I can before the raffle ends. Helping Folks in need has always been in my blood, and I'm so Thankful I'm not alone. You Folks are Mighty Fine in My Book! Jesus said it best, "Do unto others, as you would have them do unto you." As I said, I don't know them personally, but Terry, Anne, I can say with certainty, that because I know the Master, I Love You Both! And I pray Right Now, that God's Hands would be upon you both. To strengthen you Spiritually, Mentally and Physically! That He would touch and guide the Medical Professionals who treat you. And that through your obedience to God, that others would see His Mercy & Grace, and come to know Him in the Free Pardon of Sin! I pray that you find no offense in my prayer, for I ask these things in the Sweet Name of Jesus, Amen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 27, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I thought to offer an assortment of 6 different beers that I make myself, but it seems illegal to send alcoholic beverages by airmail to USA. Does anyone know if this is true?



I believe it is illegal to ship any alcohol via any mail service UNLESS you are licensed.


----------



## moody (Feb 27, 2014)

$4,600 let's keep this rolling. There's some good stuff in the raffle but you can't win if you don't buy tickets! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 27, 2014)

bigblackdodge said:


> Don't know anyone on AS "Personally" yet. But having communicated with some very Awesome and Helpful folks on here over the years since I've joined, I am looking forward to donating to Help Terry & Anne on my next payday, and as much more as I can before the raffle ends. Helping Folks in need has always been in my blood, and I'm so Thankful I'm not alone. You Folks are Mighty Fine in My Book! Jesus said it best, "Do unto others, as you would have them do unto you." As I said, I don't know them personally, but Terry, Anne, I can say with certainty, that because I know the Master, I Love You Both! And I pray Right Now, that God's Hands would be upon you both. To strengthen you Spiritually, Mentally and Physically! That He would touch and guide the Medical Professionals who treat you. And that through your obedience to God, that others would see His Mercy & Grace, and come to know Him in the Free Pardon of Sin! I pray that you find no offense in my prayer, for I ask these things in the Sweet Name of Jesus, Amen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well said. 

I would expect such kindly spoken words from one with such a well crafted handle. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## bigblackdodge (Feb 27, 2014)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Well said.
> 
> I would expect such kindly spoken words from one with such a well crafted handle.
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


LOL!!! I know right?! What can I say? I hope my truck lasts forever!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 27, 2014)

well I say amen to that prayer and thank you. and I drive an 04 ram 1500 4x4 crew cab lol


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Feb 27, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> well I say amen to that prayer and thank you. and I drive an 04 ram 1500 4x4 crew cab lol



I knew there was another reason I liked you....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## bigblackdodge (Feb 27, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> well I say amen to that prayer and thank you. and I drive an 04 ram 1500 4x4 crew cab lol



We'll let me give you a reason to find favor with myself Mr Landrum. My pick, I call her BigBlackDodge, is an 05 Dodge 2500 Quad Cab Laramie 4x4 Diesel. By far the Best Truck I've ever had. And I do wish you and the Mrs All The Best!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 27, 2014)

and I have a 2000 ram 1500 4x4 quad cab that's muh back up vehicle lol you could say I like muh dodges and muh dodge geeks


----------



## bigblackdodge (Feb 27, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> and I have a 2000 ram 1500 4x4 quad cab that's muh back up vehicle lol you could say I like muh dodges and muh dodge geeks



My back up is a 1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 5.3liter V8 with 201,000 miles on her!
Wish I still had my 1974 Plymouth Barracuda! Black on Black! Had a '69 Massaged 440 stuffed under her hood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 27, 2014)

dam terry, dodge, clark, if I could just get a saw with white on it in yer hands lol.
I got a yard full of dodges from 70s n 80s.......and a couple clarks.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 27, 2014)

my back up truck has a 5.9 gas in it with 235000, the back up truck for the back up truck has 268000 but its a fords and don't count.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 27, 2014)

you might not know this but I ran all stihl line up until about 3 years ago. if the 460 had the air filtration of the 372 id probably be a stihl dealer lol


----------



## bigblackdodge (Feb 27, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> my back up truck has a 5.9 gas in it with 235000, the back up truck for the back up truck has 268000 but its a fords and don't count.


Lol. Hey I'm not partial! If it runs, drive it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 27, 2014)

man I wish you were. oh well at least ya do work on um.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 27, 2014)

I got a few Dodge's myself.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Feb 27, 2014)

Andy, I can't see the muffler clearly on the saw in your avatar, is that an 08 series saw?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 27, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> my back up truck has a 5.9 gas in it with 235000, the back up truck for the back up truck has 268000 but its a fords and don't count.



When i looked at Ford F250's my wife suggested we both see other men lol. So i bought another Ram.......but i'm not a geek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 28, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Andy, I can't see the muffler clearly on the saw in your avatar, is that an 08 series saw?


Yup, 08.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 28, 2014)

All this dodge talk is makin me teary eyed.


----------



## o8f150 (Feb 28, 2014)

stihl sawing said:


> All this dodge talk is makin me teary eyed.


if you want to get real teary eyed,,, stand behind me when I fart


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 28, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> if you want to get real teary eyed,,, stand behind me when I fart


That would called suicide.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 28, 2014)

Its called assfixiation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2014)

I just got a check for a mail in donation for 500.00.


----------



## justtools (Feb 28, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> you might not know this but I ran all stihl line up until about 3 years ago. if the 460 had the air filtration of the 372 id probably be a stihl dealer lol





KenJax Tree said:


> When i looked at Ford F250's my wife suggested we both see other men lol. So i bought another Ram.......but i'm not a geek
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please explain. I dont get this?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess my wife thinks girly men drive F250's. The geek part was refering to Andy and Sarah the Dodge geeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justtools (Feb 28, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I guess my wife thinks girly men drive F250's. The geek part was refering to Andy and Sarah the Dodge geeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am just giving you a hard time. I drive a Chevy Crew Cab. 250k and still driving. Everyone has their favorites.


----------



## justtools (Feb 28, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> and I have a 2000 ram 1500 4x4 quad cab that's muh back up vehicle lol you could say I like muh dodges and muh dodge geeks





bigblackdodge said:


> My back up is a 1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 5.3liter V8 with 201,000 miles on her!
> Wish I still had my 1974 Plymouth Barracuda! Black on Black! Had a '69 Massaged 440 stuffed under her hood!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now dont take this the wrong way. just a bit of advice. I only bring a backup saw if I am using something other than a Stihl. 
And Drive a Chevy. No backup needed


----------



## tbone75 (Feb 28, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> if you want to get real teary eyed,,, stand behind me when I fart


That all ya got ! I can get ya in front of me ! LOL And upwind !


----------



## Heilman181 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I just got a check for a mail in donation for 500.00.



That's awesome!

Is that for the purchase of 65 raffle tickets?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes sir.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 1, 2014)

This thread has taken a turn for the worse ..... From a great cause to two pages on gas and diesels.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 1, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the worse ..... From a great cause to two pages on gas and diesels.


I don't want to jinx it but maybe AS is getting slightly back to normal?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning all.

Sometimes getting off track is done just keep the thread active & at the top of the list instead of just saying, "*Bump*".


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 1, 2014)

Oliver1655 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Sometimes getting off track is done just keep the thread active & at the top of the list instead of just saying, "*Bump*".


That's crazy.... I don't think I've seen that here before.... 
Here's a picture of my new woods buggy.... What do ya think?


----------



## Freehand (Mar 1, 2014)

dot dot dot


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 1, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the worse ..... From a great cause to two pages on gas and diesels.




Welcome home.


----------



## zogger (Mar 1, 2014)

Wagnerwerks said:


> That's crazy.... I don't think I've seen that here before....
> Here's a picture of my new woods buggy.... What do ya think?



SHAZZAM! Every boy needs one of those!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 1, 2014)

Just so people don't think this is a truck raffle, I'll drag this post back up. I'll be back tomorrow with a donation, gotta see how much I spend at a local benefit today first.



Mastermind said:


> I didn't miss it Bro. It was added to the raffle as another prize.
> 
> *We now have 9 prizes in this raffle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Lary (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks like things are going well Terry I hope your wife is doing well. Good luck Jeff


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 1, 2014)

Haul Wood?


----------



## Oliver1655 (Mar 1, 2014)

Over kill! I like it!


----------



## Junkfxr (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, too much is just enough.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 2, 2014)

bu bu bump


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2014)

Howdy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

May the Lord bless this endeavor and make it grow to more than expected. I am in, now let the masses join us...


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 2, 2014)

How we doin on this thing here ?

I've been outta the loop


----------



## moody (Mar 2, 2014)

$5,640 so far.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 2, 2014)

I just noticed when you go to the raffle site, there is only one picture. Maybe some more eye candy could be added to get peoples appetite stoked right before they BUY TICKETS!!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 2, 2014)

there is no way to add other pictures


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 3, 2014)

i'm in, over 5900 now. C'mon guys.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 3, 2014)

back to the top


----------



## Marshy (Mar 3, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> there is no way to add other pictures


 
Maybe just add them to this thread...?

I wanna see that Jonsered!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

Really Trucky? Disliking me for saying a prayer over a worthwhile endeavor such as this. I don't know if it's the faith or the cause, but either way, I feel sorry for you. But, Thank You, I don't mind persecution for standing up for either. May the Lord Bless You!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey just FYI. Those like and dislike buttons are very close together and it could be an honest mistake and he did not realize it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 3, 2014)

Prayers help......I've seen it first hand. 

The thing is that so many people get hung up on* how* the other person prays. I could care less how you pray, what you call the God of your understanding, as long as you are praying......

I have a long list of people I pray for. I ask God to give them what they need........I'm not sure what that is.....but I know the Creator does.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 3, 2014)

$6150, Unbelievable.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 3, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Maybe just add them to this thread...?
> 
> I wanna see that Jonsered!


What Jonsered?????


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 3, 2014)

Duhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## shootingarts (Mar 3, 2014)

I did my bit. Good people, I wish them the best in these tough times.

Hu


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 3, 2014)

i'll try to remember to take a pic of the jred 2240 and post it


----------



## malk315 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Randy-

I don't know Terry but know he has a great rep on this site. I just bought some tickets and wish them the best of luck.
I have a neighbor 2 houses down who's wife got cancer (some kind of blood cell related one). She went through a whole bunch of treatment over the past several months and as of December passed as cancer free. By this summer if all goes well she will be in "maintenance mode" (still a bunch of chemo to go). I hope the Landrum family has a similar scenario.

Randy I had a goal to send you my 262XP for rebuild this winter and sometime I'll get off my lazy duff and box the saw up to send to you. My avatar is a picture of the saw.

Good luck!


----------



## cre10 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 4, 2014)

Where we at?!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 4, 2014)

ArboristSite.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> ArboristSite.


Pickle Tickle.


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm in. 
When cancer took my dad a whole lot of people did something like this for him/us to help with medical bills. We didn't have insurance but some of the good he had put into the world came back to help him when he needed it.
Not into religion much but Terry did seem to put some sort of demon into the saw he ported for me.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 4, 2014)

6480


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 4, 2014)

i forgot my pic taker thingy today, mabe tomarow


----------



## BDM53ENT (Mar 5, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Hey just FYI. Those like and dislike buttons are very close together and it could be an honest mistake and he did not realize it.



Yep I got a dislike from a new member with no post, go figure.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## tlandrum (Mar 5, 2014)

the money that you guys have donated thus far has really been a god send. we have had a few things come up out of the blue we were not expecting to come up for a while yet and this money has really pulled us thru. having to turn down work and not being in the shop as much as needed to stay caught up with what I do have going on has put a damper on things financially. but i would gladly give up everything I own for my family.once again my family is forever in your debt. we thank you from the bottoms of our hearts.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll donate a build and one -way shipping.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 5, 2014)

is this internationally friendly.? the donation that is.. dont care for the prices.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 5, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> is this internationally friendly.? the donation that is.. dont care for the prices.



I think some above had mentioned that the donation website required a USA mailing address. I don't know if this was ever remedied.

I don't know if the donation address has to match the credit card address. Maybe someone can answer this. If not, maybe one of the saw dealers wouldn't mind if you used their shop address.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 6, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I'll donate a build and one -way shipping.


 
You also posted this in the auction thread. Are you donating 1 build for the raffle and 1 build for the auction? If not, where do you want to make your donation?


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 6, 2014)

we have a few more things that have been donated and will have a pert 2 of the raffle and auction and it can be added there.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 6, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I'll donate a build and one -way shipping.



I sent you a PM Jasha.......

Most appreciated. 



VinceGU05 said:


> is this internationally friendly.? the donation that is.. dont care for the prices.



Send me a PM or email Vince. I'll take care of you my friend.


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 6, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> is this internationally friendly.? the donation that is.. dont care for the prices.


Any way I can help Vince , I sure will !! Just let me know ?


----------



## mt.stalker (Mar 7, 2014)

All in .....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 8, 2014)

A little late getting in myself due to some of life's more annoying issues, but nothing compared to what this effort is all about.

A lot of good folks, here.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 8, 2014)

Bumpy McBlumpkin.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 8, 2014)

where we at now?


----------



## Philbert (Mar 8, 2014)

Philbert's in.

Philbert


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> where we at now?



$6870.00

That ain't counting the auction items.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Mar 9, 2014)

I'll post this over here too for a bump up.

Best wishes for speedy recovery Jewell Ann.

We've emailed you a receipt. We're drawing the winners on March 23, 2014. We'll send you an email with the results then.


----------



## echoshawn (Mar 9, 2014)

This just goes to show what happens when I disappear from here for months at a time.
Terry, prayers, good thoughts, etc to you and your wife through this time.
I will be in once I get a saw or 2 sold. 
Everyone here is simply amazing, love to see a community come together, even plenty who have never met other than through words on a screen. 
Almost wishing I was back east where all the good g2gs seem to be.
will be in with whatever I can do asap


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 10, 2014)

burp


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 10, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> I'm in


Everyone knew you would be Vince !! LOL

Sure hope your doing well !!


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 10, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Everyone knew you would be Vince !! LOL
> 
> Sure hope your doing well !!



more so i hope yr doing well mate!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2014)

How do you like that 461 Vince?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> How do you like that 461 Vince?


 unfortunately i have had much time to play with it yet. the little i have done was great!. crisp and strong!. great all rounder. would love some time with it and the 441 back to back. next month we get serious about stocking up for winter.


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 11, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> more so i hope yr doing well mate!!



I am doing just fine ! No real complaints to speak of ! Working on my saws every day , just a little slower than last year ! LOL It could be much much worse !!

Thanks very much for the help to you and everyone else !!


----------



## jinxycat (Mar 12, 2014)

Im new to the site but im in for some tickets, terry seems like a stand up guy, and u know what they say, behind every good man is a better woman, best of luck for a steady recovery to full health.

Jinxycat


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Mar 13, 2014)

I have been away for a while busy with things but I'm in for a few tickets.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 13, 2014)

only 10 days left guys.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 13, 2014)

Up over 8k guys!

Hell of a job!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 13, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> only 10 days left guys.



More importantly, how are you and your better half (especially her) holding up as this whole thing continues to unfold for you?


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Mar 13, 2014)

in like Flynn...prayers!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 14, 2014)

9 days to go


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 14, 2014)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> More importantly, how are you and your better half (especially her) holding up as this whole thing continues to unfold for you?


Ann is really starting to get run down. the treatments are making her sick and she is so tired that I am going to put a futon in her office so she can lay down during the day if she needs to. she puts on her game face when the phone rings or a customer walks in but I know when she is pain. she does what she can to help when it is, I, that am trying to do for her. this illness has indeed put a whole new light on life and relationships. it has made us both realize that we have wasted a lot of time in the last 20 sum odd years that we should have done more for each other and spent more time as family.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 14, 2014)

Man I wish we lived closer... 
Prayers are coming in to you two from all over.... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2014)

We will end the auction part of this event at 8:00 PM Central Time on Sunday March 16th.

That will give the winners time to pay for their items by buying raffle tickets.

We've done a good thing here folks.....I'm proud to have played a small part in it.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 14, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> Ann is really starting to get run down. the treatments are making her sick and she is so tired that I am going to put a futon in her office so she can lay down during the day if she needs to. she puts on her game face when the phone rings or a customer walks in but I know when she is pain. she does what she can to help when it is, I, that am trying to do for her. this illness has indeed put a whole new light on life and relationships. it has made us both realize that we have wasted a lot of time in the last 20 sum odd years that we should have done more for each other and spent more time as family.


Heavens sake, we all look back into our past and wish we would have done things differently. Just be glad that you have one another TODAY. Plan your tomorrow's with the knowledge that your yesterday's have taught you. Get her to rest. She needs strength to fight, and keep her immune system strong. Prayers, DW


----------



## spike60 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We will end the auction part of this event at 8:00 PM Central Time on Sunday March 16th.
> 
> That will give the winners time to pay for their items by buying raffle tickets.
> 
> We've done a good thing here folks.....I'm proud to have played a small part in it.




Small my a$$.

Huge is more like it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been a member of Narcotics Anonymous for many years. I didn't find myself needing to be a member of that fellowship because I sang too loud in church......I've had a rough and sometimes rowdy life. 

I heard a man speak one time at a gathering of addicts. This man said that in his mind we (those that had found NA) were the luckiest people in the whole world. I didn't feel too damn lucky at that point in my life......I was in the midst of changing my whole world. 

He went on to explain that we had been given two lives.....and in the first one we learned what not to do. In the second life, we had a chance to do things right. I got it.......right then and there I saw what he meant. That was the first day of the rest of my life, from that moment on I was determined to live a principled life. 

Well, any of us can "start over". It just takes a change in how we see the world, and our place in it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm very sorry to read this Stephen. So many never find the message I was lucky enough to find. 

A bounty on the head of every crack dealer would indeed be a fine thing my friend.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 15, 2014)

That is heartbreaking to hear. A few years ago my little brother almost took his life when he was an addict. He said he lost all hope. Thankfully, right now he is one semester away from graduating from seminary and becoming a full time youth paster. He found hope and wants to tell every young person he can about it. 

Hebrews 11:1
Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.

Praying for you Ann and Terry.​


----------



## cobey (Mar 15, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> my son killed himself because he didn't know you, I have no experience and he wanted out, it is great you made the right choice. His consolers told him death was the only way out. They are obviously wrong but take the easy way out. They are government employees looking forward to retirement. I hope I die quickly before before I have a chance to fix the problem. I wonder how many people will die because of theses teachings.
> We can do nothing about yesterday. Perhaps we can have a better future. If we had a bounty on crack dealers the world would be a much better place. But that is most likely politically incorrect.


 
I took care of my nephew for a couple years, later he got into every drug he could stuff in his body, he was in the process of getting clean
(he OD'ed 3 times, eating whole bottles of pills and lived!) well the drug dealers decided if they couldnt have him no one would  a sad deal
no one was ever prosicuted... even though he reaped what he sowed..... some of his friends walked away from drugs for good
the good Lord blessed me to have him for a time.... Im thankful for the time I was his uncle


----------



## cobey (Mar 15, 2014)

still praying for you also Terry and Ann!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 15, 2014)

Been away a awhile, just found this thread, I'm In as usual, My thoughts and prayers to The Landrum family and kudos to Randy and all who have chipped in with equipment donations and buying tickets. As usual the family/close relative/friends style of love & outpouring care and support is mind boggling. If there is anything I can do let me know,,, RR2/Rick AKA Surfdaddy


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll find something this weekend to add to the prize list.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2014)

Anne is not nearly finished with her treatments, and we are not finished with our support of the Landrum family. 

We will be having Part Two of this raffle soon. The Landrum Family Charity Raffle Part II will have several beautiful classic chainsaws. 

More will be revealed.....


----------



## mrhornet (Mar 15, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Hang in there.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 15, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> Ann is really starting to get run down. the treatments are making her sick and she is so tired that I am going to put a futon in her office so she can lay down during the day if she needs to. she puts on her game face when the phone rings or a customer walks in but I know when she is pain. she does what she can to help when it is, I, that am trying to do for her. this illness has indeed put a whole new light on life and relationships. it has made us both realize that we have wasted a lot of time in the last 20 sum odd years that we should have done more for each other and spent more time as family.



You've touched a lot of folks and made a lot of friends over those last 20 odd years, too...many of whom you've never met. Think about that for a moment.

I'm not a religious guy, but I am sort of a spiritual guy (if that makes any sense). Here's hoping you can take comfort in knowing that all those folks you've touched are rallying and praying and pulling for you. While not necessarily easing the pain, stress, or fatigue of the situation, perhaps it can occasionally sooth the soul during those tougher moments during these trying times

From someone you've touched and a friend you've never met....,

Thoughts and prayers from Ohio.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 16, 2014)

Just got some tickets will get more before it's over


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 16, 2014)

im in . wish me luck everyone . mr and mrs landrum i hope every things goes well . our thoughts and prayers are with you. stay strong .


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Anne is not nearly finished with her treatments, and we are not finished with our support of the Landrum family.
> 
> We will be having Part Two of this raffle soon. The Landrum Family Charity Raffle Part II will have several beautiful classic chainsaws.
> 
> More will be revealed.....


 

Randy will Call you when I get back from Church, I have a deal we can do together I think everyone will like,,,,


----------



## axe2fall (Mar 17, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Anne is not nearly finished with her treatments, and we are not finished with our support of the Landrum family.
> 
> We will be having Part Two of this raffle soon. The Landrum Family Charity Raffle Part II will have several beautiful classic chainsaws.
> 
> More will be revealed.....



If I win anything in part 1, consider it donated to part 2


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 17, 2014)

10,500....seriously!

Great job to everyone who has participated!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 17, 2014)

it will be over 11000 as soon as the auction winners purchase their tickets.


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 17, 2014)

And best wishes to the landrums


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 17, 2014)

What am I missing about auction winners purchasing their tickets?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 17, 2014)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> What am I missing about auction winners purchasing their tickets?


 That is the method of payment and also hopefully made them bid higher on the auction.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought it was just a raffle and obviously missed the auction action.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Mar 18, 2014)

Consider me in this evening. Best of luck to you and your family Terry. Your wife is in our prayers.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 18, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> it will be over 11000 as soon as the auction winners purchase their tickets.


 Cant do it from work, Cyber security blocked the donation website, I will get them this evening when I get back to camp!!!


----------



## kc4sfe (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in. Best of luck to Terry and his family. What a great community.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 19, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> oh man you missed it. Perhaps on phase 2 you will get in on it. Great stuff.



Stop thinking about Randy's sack!  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 19, 2014)

I had a bunch of email notices this morning about new posts in this thread but none of them are actually here. Anyone else?


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 19, 2014)

i also did in reference to the emails.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2014)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I had a bunch of email notices this morning about new posts in this thread but none of them are actually here. Anyone else?


Same here. Also 'ghost alerts' on a few other threads, so I don't think that it is specific to this thread.

Philbert


----------



## fin460 (Mar 19, 2014)

same here on about 8 new alerts for this thread and there was only one or two new posts I think, I didn't think much about it at the time.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 19, 2014)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I thought it was just a raffle and obviously missed the auction action.


 
Nope, you didnt miss it really. No one ever closed the loop in this thread that the auctioned items would be bought through raffel tickets. A short conversation insued and suggestions offered about combining it or keeping it separate but no reply as to the exact method that would be instituted. You had to go to the new auction thread to be able to understand buying auctioned items would yield that amount in raffel tickets, dispite a few hints in this thread that it would be conducted in that manner... Common 385XP, pappa is waiting!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 19, 2014)

fin460 said:


> same here on about 8 new alerts for this thread and there was only one or two new posts I think, I didn't think much about it at the time.



I don't want to derail the thread with forum tech talk. Was just curious. And with around a dozen alerts, it looked like there was quite a flurry of activity here!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 19, 2014)

I posted about this in support, they are trying a new addon and effected the alerts.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 19, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> I posted about this in support, they are trying a new addon and effected the alerts.



That may explain some rather curious admin experimentation over in the Poulan thread, too. Oh, well...

As you were, gang.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 19, 2014)

I heard that you got one spurious alert for each raffle ticket you bought?

Philbert


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 19, 2014)

there are 1475 tickets currently sold. the drawing will be on Saturday,after noon. with this many tickets it may take a few hrs to get things ready for the drawing. the tickets have to be printed and then cut apart. anyone that wishes to be present when the drawing happens is welcome to be at my shop for the drawing sat.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2014)

I might show up for the refreshments and stuff.


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 19, 2014)

Wish I could but its too far .


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 19, 2014)

I would enjoy meeting everybody on this site . The knowledge is overwhelming here as a whole .


----------



## Junkfxr (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about showing up just to stare and drool at your display wall, I just saw the picture in "Pick your poison".


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 19, 2014)

It'll be 12k tonight, for sure!


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 20, 2014)

Duke Thieroff said:


> It'll be 12k tonight, for sure!



It is now! I'm in!


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 20, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> It is now! I'm in!




When I purchased my tickets I got the screen memo that a receipt was emailed to me. I have not received any emails. Is this supposed to happen immediately? I just want to make sure the transaction went through.

Thanks!


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine went right through Heilman. And that was just a couple hours ago. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 20, 2014)

ILikesEmGreen said:


> Mine went right through Heilman. And that was just a couple hours ago.
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk



Thanks! 

The amount of money raised increased by the amount that I purchased, so I want to assume it went through. I just never received an email receipt.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 20, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The amount of money raised increased by the amount that I purchased, so I want to assume it went through. I just never received an email receipt.


 Maybe check your spam box..?


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 20, 2014)

Marshy said:


> Maybe check your spam box..?



That was the first thing that I did.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 20, 2014)

If you didn't get the email, I doubt it went thru. I'd check my account online to see.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 20, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The amount of money raised increased by the amount that I purchased, so I want to assume it went through. I just never received an email receipt.


your tickets are there ,first name is Justin. you purchased 6


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 20, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> your tickets are there ,first name is Justin. you purchased 6



That's it. Thank you and best wishes for your wife! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenland South (Mar 20, 2014)

Terry, all the best to you and your wife Anne.


----------



## bb1100yankees (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm in and hope the goal is reached


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 21, 2014)

Pay Day. I'm finally in.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 21, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> there are 1475 tickets currently sold. the drawing will be on Saturday,after noon. with this many tickets it may take a few hrs to get things ready for the drawing. the tickets have to be printed and then cut apart. anyone that wishes to be present when the drawing happens is welcome to be at my shop for the drawing sat.



Saturday or Sunday? The webpage says March 23rd which would be Sunday.

How will winners be notified?


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 21, 2014)

sorry I was thinking the 23 was sat but its sunday. the drawing will be sunday afternoon after we get it all prepped. it will take a while to print over 1500 tickets and cut them apart. once the winners are drawn in the order they are drawn they will be allowed to choose which prize they want till they are all drawn for. the winners will be notified and as they choose their prize the list will be updated. depending on if everyone is watching at the time of drawing it could take a day or two for all the prizes to be awarded.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 21, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> sorry I was thinking the 23 was sat but its sunday. the drawing will be sunday afternoon after we get it all prepped.



See that, that just means 24 more hours to raise funds. Calling all procrastinators!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds like a tedious task. I can't believe they don't have some sort if random number generater to select the winners?


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 21, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Sounds like a tedious task. I can't believe they don't have some sort if random number generater to select the winners?




That is not near as much fun for a little get together to draw numbers out of a hat for the big reveal of winners!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2014)

If I can arrange it, I'll be there.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> If I can arrange it, I'll be there.



Well if you can arrange it Randy, get me there too!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm gonna give you a "Go help with a drawing" pass.

Now you must be there.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 21, 2014)

Want to chip in but my IExplorer doesn't like the payment site. Won't accept it.
can I send some money separately. Raffle nice, but i'm good with just donating someway

k


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow , must have hit dislike while scrolling my phone. Thanks for the heads up tree slayer. Sorry ...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 22, 2014)

kevin j said:


> Want to chip in but my IExplorer doesn't like the payment site. Won't accept it.
> can I send some money separately. Raffle nice, but i'm good with just donating someway
> 
> k


I just went through the same thing, just download google chrome it likes it,,,, it makes it work like Windows 7, You just make it an app on your desktop and use it when you want and still keep your old browser if you would rather,,, Justsayin


----------



## DJM750 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm in. Best wishes to the Landrum family.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 22, 2014)

DJM750 said:


> I'm in. Best wishes to the Landrum family.


Welcome to AS!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 22, 2014)

we will start printing tickets as soon as we get in from church tomorrow. it will take a while to get it done but as soon as we do the drawing will take place.


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> Take your time. It seems like a lot of money but it is so very little compared to the cost of care. Most people don't have a clue. My best friends wife got a blood clot that moved to her lung. She lost a small part of it but is alive today. Without health insurance the bill is around $250,000 after much of the bill was forgiven due to poverty. They are paying around $300 a month towards it. It is obvious it will never be payed unless they live to be 300 years old. I hope your situation is better than that.


My first bill or 15 days in ICU and 3 days in a regular room was 330,000.00 just for the hospital , stihl had all the docs that looked at me bill separate. But thanks to all the good people of AS raising a boat load of money , medicare and write offs I have them paid off ! Well sorta , I am stihl getting bills for more doc visits every month or so. LOL

I sure hope the hospital will write some off for these good people too !


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> wow, so why am I paying $1200 a month for insurance that doesn't seem to cover much of anything.....I am such an idiot.



Because insurance is legalized rape and it is now THE LAW.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

time is getting near. we will be back after church to get this drawing going


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2014)

I'll be there. 

Hopefully Steven will too. 1:00 PM Eastern time.....


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 23, 2014)

Will the numbers be announced here in this thread? Or another thread started? I was gonna post the numbers as I got a chance on another site. Unless someone else was gonna do it.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

once the tickets are drawn I will post the winning numbers to every site involved.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm gonna win you know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> once the tickets are drawn I will post the winning numbers to every site involved.



You going to have the names if we cant find the numbers?


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna win you know.



So that is why the "electronic number generator" option isn't being utilized. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> You going to have the names if we cant find the numbers?



Yes please! I have no idea what my numbers are since I never received the receipt. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 23, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> So that is why the "electronic number generator" option isn't being utilized.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Like someone said earlier, cutting up the tickets brings family and friends together making it a more memorable even then just hitting ENTER in a keyboard.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> So that is why the "electronic number generator" option isn't being utilized.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk



Evidently there isn't an option for that. The tickets are all gonna be printed and cut apart as far as I know.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2014)

If my name is drawn, I'll be happily accepting my prize.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> If my name is drawn, I'll be happily accepting my prize.


If you chose the 385 can I borrow it for the summer, I am behind on next years wood.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 23, 2014)

That is one trash talkin monkey!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2014)

Well yeah.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Mar 23, 2014)

If you do, you should get one of your saws ported. That way you can have more free time.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 23, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> Yes please! I have no idea what my numbers are since I never received the receipt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk



If you "search" your email for "Raffle Creator" you hold find it. That's how I found mine. Then took a screen shot of the numbers and saved that.

Good luck to everyone! !


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

DexterDay said:


> If you "search" your email for "Raffle Creator" you hold find it. That's how I found mine. Then took a screen shot of the numbers and saved that.
> 
> Good luck to everyone! !



Nothing! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Mar 23, 2014)

When Terry confirmed your donation he must have seen your numbers also.


----------



## cre10 (Mar 23, 2014)

Search your email for "Raffle" it should bring up the confirmation email with numbers.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

EvilRoySlade said:


> When Terry confirmed your donation he must have seen your numbers also.



I am sure Terry has them, but he never told me what mine were. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

cre10 said:


> Search your email for "Raffle" it should bring up the confirmation email with numbers.



That is the problem. I never received the confirmation email. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> mine had this on the subject line, copy and paste this into your search window
> [email protected]



My email will automatically empty the deleted email folder every so often. I am guessing that is what happened. As usual, my timing is impeccable. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshy (Mar 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> once the tickets are drawn I will post the winning numbers to every site involved.



Please keep in mind some people may not be members here and you should consider sending an email to them. I shared the raffle info with coworkers that do not frequent the site. No idea if they bought tickets or not but if they did they will never know without email notification...


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 23, 2014)

Wishing all participants good luck this evening . But what we all have done is a very big deal. For
Terry and Anne I keep you in my prayers stay strong.

Skippy


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> your tickets are there ,first name is Justin. you purchased 6



Terry, I know that you are about to be "busier than a one legged man in an azz kicking contest," but if you can see my ticket numbers would you please send them along?

Thank you to Randy for being the "Mastermind" behind this fundraiser and thank you to everyone that donated products to make this raffle happen. Good luck to everyone that purchased tickets! 

I cannot wait to see what the Landrum Raffle #2 holds.


----------



## cre10 (Mar 23, 2014)

What time is the drawing today?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 23, 2014)

cre10 said:


> What time is the drawing today?



He said after church and after they get all the tickets cut apart.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

we are busy cutting the tickets
apart


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 23, 2014)

looks like you got some good help there.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

here the tickets are about to be drawn


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 23, 2014)

I figured out the holdup. I just looked at my tickets and realized the numbers are way too big for the fingers and toes present in the picture. Might just need all of Tennessee to help with this one!

Just kidding guys and gals!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

well we just got thru eating pizza,. we are about to do the drawing


----------



## JanThorCro (Mar 23, 2014)

Way to go. You guys just keep doing good things here. 

Best of luck to Anne Teri & the family.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

and the winners are
1 john d king
#167337677

2 doug moore
#1673436828

3 Richard powell
#167342433

4 john mccloskey
#1673376435

5 Stephen Edwards
#167337474

6 tj Holcomb
#1673377313

7 anonymous #1
#167338845

8 bob dunshee
#167342163

9 greg newman
#167345051

10 vince westphal
#1673405646

alternate if some one chooses to opt out of the winning prize,or as some have said to put their winning prize up for auction. its up to them how we proceed.
alt 1 blazin
#167339233

alt 2 Richard powell was a previous winner so he cant win again
#1673424314

alt 2 todd mahy
#167337909

alt 3 Clinton graham
#167342311

words cant express our gratitude and appreciation to everyone for there support and prayers.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 23, 2014)

Hay I know one of those names. LOL


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Mar 23, 2014)

TBone in at #1?

That actually almost brought a tear to my eye.

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 23, 2014)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> TBone in at #1?
> 
> That actually almost brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> Congrats to everyone!


Glad you shared that... Don't know enough folks' real names.... That does have a certain amount of 'feel goodness' to it! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats to everyone!

Philbert


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just seen this !! WOW I never win anything , but have sure been super lucky to be part of this family !

Thanks so very much !!

This one is very special !!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2014)

I knew how lucky you were.


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats everyone!

Way to go tbone!


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 23, 2014)

The 385 is a bad azz saw !! That is gonna be some serious fun , even fer a Slug ! LOL

Guess I get to pick , the 385 for me please ! LOL


----------



## skippysphins (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats to the winners . Hope this helps the landrums !! 
Skippy


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> here the tickets are about to be drawn


Looking good up there peeps!!!! is that the gun totin monkey in tha background???


Wow sweet,,, I've never won a thing in my life on a raffle,,, Go figure, And I get drawn for an alternate too??? wow, so how does it work,,, in drawing order??? I'm Speechless I guess I am waiting on Doug?


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
#167337677
2 doug moore
#1673436828
3 Richard powell
#167342433
4 john mccloskey
#1673376435
5 Stephen Edwards
#167337474
6 tj Holcomb
#1673377313
7 anonymous #1
#167338845
8 bob dunshee
#167342163
9 greg newman
#167345051
10 vince westphal
#1673405646


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

akdoug its your turn to choose from the list of remaining prizes. I guess those bonus raffle tickets you got from the side auction sure came in handy. congrats my friend,now what prize will you choose?


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you Terry ! 
And everyone one else who had anything to with this !
This will be the very first Wicked Work Saw I have ran ! If I am real lucky it won't be the last !!
Stihl can't believe I won , I never win anything !! I did win a big battle not long ago , life has changed a lot since then !! 
I am sure your wife will win too !! All the support from the AS family is just amazing , I really believe it helped me !! I am very sure it will help her too !!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
#167337677
2 doug moore
#1673436828
3 Richard powell
#167342433
4 john mccloskey
#1673376435
5 Stephen Edwards
#167337474
6 tj Holcomb- this person has opted to pas his winning prize into the next go round
#1673377313
7 anonymous #1-this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#167338845
8 bob dunshee
#167342163
9 greg newman
#167345051
10 vince westphal
#1673405646


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 23, 2014)

He's probably out in the wilderness again! Somebody port his sled so he can get home quicker....


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 23, 2014)

tlandrum said:


> akdoug its your turn to choose from the list of remaining prizes. I guess those bonus raffle tickets you got from the side auction sure came in handy. congrats my friend,now what prize will you choose?



Congrats Doug, you are famous!  Keep this up and you will become the OBT of the chainsaw world.


----------



## AKDoug (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks like TreeMonkey and I are going to have a conversation. I choose the porting job by him. I'd be all over that 359, but I can't have any good running Huskies in my Stihl shop  Hope Treemonkey will take care of a 441-CM


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2014)

1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
#167337677
2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job 
#1673436828
3 Richard powell
#167342433
4 john mccloskey
#1673376435
5 Stephen Edwards
#167337474
6 tj Holcomb- this person has opted to pas his winning prize into the next go round
#1673377313
7 anonymous #1-this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#167338845
8 bob dunshee
#167342163
9 greg newman
#167345051
10 vince westphal
#1673405646


----------



## AKDoug (Mar 23, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> Congrats Doug, you are famous!  Keep this up and you will become the OBT of the chainsaw world.


There is only one OBT  ... Seems like a lifetime ago that I was in N.C....hope all you guys are well.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2014)

Alright y then, Just arrived At the last out post before I get back out on pipeline Inspection tomorrow, And I must correct a previous Post, Tlandrum called me while I was driving and reminded me I did win an MS 290 In the Backpack raffle a few years back,,,, When the main prize was a ported 460,,, Kinda like kissing your sister!!!! 

Just having a little fun,,, Well Here is what I choose,,, I want the NOS Homelite,,,


Errrrrr,,, uhhhmmmm,,,,,, delivered to to John @ Randy,s shop,,,, That,s right I,m giving it away to John,,, As long as he let's the gun totin monkey play with it some,,,, And I get to run it at the next TN GTG I am able to to come to or head up that way,,,


What say Ye Pilgrims!!!!! Ouuuuuhhhhh Rahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 24, 2014)

you guys heard the man. he wants the homelite sent to tn.. woot woot

1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
#167337677
2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job
#1673436828
3 Richard powell- rick picks the homelite to be gifted to the guys at mastermind work saws
#167342433
4 john mccloskey
#1673376435
5 Stephen Edwards
#167337474
6 tj Holcomb- this person has opted to pas his winning prize into the next go round
#1673377313
7 anonymous #1-this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#167338845
8 bob dunshee
#167342163
9 greg newman
#167345051
10 vince westphal
#1673405646


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 24, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Looks like TreeMonkey and I are going to have a conversation. I choose the porting job by him. I'd be all over that 359, but I can't have any good running Huskies in my Stihl shop  Hope Treemonkey will take care of a 441-CM


Excellent choice. He did my 440 and its now my favorite saw.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 24, 2014)

I would like to pass in for the next round please.


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 24, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> I would like to pass in for the next round please.


Hi Vince !! Hope things are going good for you !!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 24, 2014)

1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
#167337677
2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job
#1673436828
3 Richard powell- rick picks the homelite to be gifted to the guys at mastermind work saws
#167342433
4 john mccloskey
#1673376435
5 Stephen Edwards
#167337474
6 tj Holcomb- this person has opted to pas his winning prize into the next go round
#1673377313
7 anonymous #1-this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#167338845
8 bob dunshee
#167342163
9 greg newman
#167345051
10 vince westphal- this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#1673405646


----------



## CR888 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well done fellas! sorry BLOODY WELL DONE FELLAS! Randy you did pretty good too!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

Well now Ricky......that is mighty generous of you. 

I'm not sure Jon will allow me to touch it though. 

He might end up building a glass case for it and daring anyone to touch it.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well now Ricky......that is mighty generous of you.
> 
> I'm not sure Jon will allow me to touch it though.
> 
> He might end up building a glass case for it and daring anyone to touch it.


Goodness me,,,, Did I misspell his name???? I cant imagine a better pair of knuckle heads to get that saw, I know Jon will take good care if it, to be quite honest I struggled a bit to not want to keep it myself, I have a few saws from that era but nothing near as nice as that,,, grrrrrr I appreciate you two for all the hard work in helping get this effort together, I know the Landrums do as well,,,,, well more later, as more of this tale will be revealed in part two, In the meantime got a few hrs before I head back to the bush in Southtexas oilpatch,,,,,

Please keep the Landrums in your thoughts and prayers,,,


Rick P.
President & CEO, of AMDG Tree Care Services (my Weekend Job)


----------



## nixon (Mar 24, 2014)

I guess I was drawn 4th ,which means I pick next . So, I'll leave it up to the folks running this . Either give the choice to the next guy , or select something for me and raffle it ,or auction it . 
John


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 24, 2014)

nixon said:


> I guess I was drawn 4th ,which means I pick next . So, I'll leave it up to the folks running this . Either give the choice to the next guy , or select something for me and raffle it ,or auction it .
> John



Well played sir... Well played. Good for you bub.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

Work Saw Collector.......it's your turn to pick a prize.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Work Saw Collector.......it's your turn to pick a prize.






Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok I choose 359 to chucker, to do with as he pleases.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 24, 2014)

Who donated the 359? Mitch?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

That was too cool.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
#167337677
2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job
#1673436828
3 Richard powell- rick picks the homelite to be gifted to the guys at mastermind work saws
#167342433
4 john mccloskey Opted to pass his prize to the next go around
#1673376435
5 Stephen Edwards Takes 359 to go to 'Chucker. Because Stephen's da man.
#167337474
6 tj Holcomb- this person has opted to pas his winning prize into the next go round
#1673377313
7 anonymous #1-this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#167338845
8 bob dunshee
#167342163
9 greg newman
#167345051
10 vince westphal- this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#1673405646

Bob Dunshee........it's your turn to pick.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 24, 2014)

tbone75 said:


> Hi Vince !! Hope things are going good for you !!


Hey tbone yeah everything is great here. Heading to the airport with my dad for 10 days R&R in the outback. 
So I would like to wish terry and his wife all the very best and you too john as I am off the grid as of tomorrow.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Mar 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
> #167337677
> 2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job
> #1673436828
> ...


This is almost as much anticipation as the drawing itself! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

We have some nice saws for the next raffle........really nice.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
> #167337677
> 2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job
> #1673436828
> ...


 
I guess I dont understand what's going to happen to the fellas that have opted to pass to the next go round, can you explain this to me? Do they get moved to the bottom of the list? Thanks.

Also, cant wait for the next raffle. Some stand-up fellas on here, I didnt expect as many winners to pass and/or gift their prize. opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

The guys that pass are just that, passed over. The next guy gets to choose.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey, all you fellers that have donated a saw for the next raffle, please send pics to my email address of the saw.

You guys are the one's that make this possible.......I'm just the front man.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hey, all you fellers that have donated a saw for the next raffle, please send pics to my email address of the saw.
> 
> You guys are the one's that make this possible.......I'm just the front man.


did u get that piece of paper i sent ya ??
just looked from my end, and my end says no/not yet......shoulda been there within a day or two..


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

Got it today Chuck. I've got a few here that will go into the next event.


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 24, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> Hey tbone yeah everything is great here. Heading to the airport with my dad for 10 days R&R in the outback.
> So I would like to wish terry and his wife all the very best and you too john as I am off the grid as of tomorrow.


Sounds like a great time to me ! Would love to see some of that outback ! Just not all them snakes and bugs that will kill ya ! LOL Anything alive out there will kill a guy ! LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 24, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hey, all you fellers that have donated a saw for the next raffle, please send pics to my email address of the saw.
> 
> You guys are the one's that make this possible.......I'm just the front man.



edit. I messed up
It is sending taking forever with the pics.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

I gots em bro. Thanks


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 24, 2014)

Cant wait for the next one, its truly amazing what everyone does around here.


----------



## SPDRMNKY (Mar 24, 2014)

cool to see the "winning" going down...and hear about a second raffle!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's a teaser......





Yeah, that's going in the next raffle.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2014)

That's a super nice saw there.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's a teaser......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boi-yoi-yoi-yoi-yoing!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's a teaser......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cross posted to AROKMO GTG thread.

I can't wait to see the rest of the saws in the new thread/raffle.


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's a teaser......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would trade my 385 for that one ! Or a nice 655 ! Bout the only saws I would trade that 385 for ! LOL
I have a P62 & P60 but not like that one !! LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, that ain't all......





Partner P100


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Well, that ain't all......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to say "I know this saw" but not sure, time will tell.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 25, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

The P100 is a saw that is on my "list" of gotta have saws.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 25, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I want to say "I know this saw" but not sure, time will tell.


 
yes you do


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The P100 is a saw that is on my "list" of gotta have saws.


 Maybe it should auction instead of raffle.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Maybe it should auction instead of raffle.



They just bring more at the raffles, but saws don't always go to known members.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

This last raffle brought more than I thought it would.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> yes you do



Cool so both the raffle saws were in Iowa last year.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2014)

If I wanted a particular saw I would pay a lot more for it than I would for a chance at something I don't expect to win. 

JMO

Philbert


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

Philbert said:


> If I wanted a particular saw I would pay a lot more for it than I would for a chance at something I don't expect to win.
> 
> JMO
> 
> Philbert




True but the 12000 the raffle brought no one would ever bid on a P100 or P62.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 25, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> True but the 12000 the raffle brought no one would ever bid on a P100 or P62.



That included 10+ items, plus a lot of money just donated to a good cause (look at how many winners declined their prizes).

I think that a raffle is still a good idea, but maybe separate raffles or auctions for truly unique items.

I found the mixed raffle/auction to be confusing.

Philbert


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not running this one, just adding to the conversation. I think the guys seeing first and second place being big desirable saws (and just helping Terry's family) the raffle will do well.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

This one will have four saws or so, some bars, chains, file guides, etc. 

To just auction the items would never amount to what we generated with a raffle.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas Stephen. Believe me, I consider any and all of them.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The guys that pass are just that, passed over. The next guy gets to choose.



So "passing to the next round" goes to the next winner in line or to the raffle #2?


Philbert said:


> If I wanted a particular saw I would pay a lot more for it than I would for a chance at something I don't expect to win.
> 
> JMO
> 
> Philbert



That would work for one caliber of people, but not everyone can afford to throw down $500 for a saw. However, I believe that many people can afford to come up with $10-50 to purchase some tickets for a chance so there is minimal impact one ones monthly budget.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Heilman181 said:


> So "passing to the next round" goes to the next winner in line or to the raffle #2?



We drew some alternates just for this reason. We knew some guys would pass. So we just go down the list until everyone that was drawn has had a chance to pick, or pass. When we've done that, anything that wasn't picked will be rolled over into the next raffle, or possibly auctioned off.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We drew some alternates just for this reason. We knew some guys would pass. So we just go down the list until everyone that was drawn has had a chance to pick, or pass. When we've done that, anything that wasn't picked will be rolled over into the next raffle, or possibly auctioned off.



My bad Randy! I did not mean to post that. I was going to post it but opted not to because I did not want it to sound snarky. It must have saved it as a draft and then double posedt when I responded to Philbert.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Here's a teaser......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I built that saw from all NOS parts. The only thing used was the case. If I remember correctly, I ported it also. If I knew where the search function was, I'd bring up the build thread on it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

No worries, it needed to be explained.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Arrowhead said:


> I built that saw from all NOS parts. The only thing used was the case. If I remember correctly, I ported it also. If I knew where the search function was, I'd bring up the build thread on it.



I remember the thread. Do you recall the name of the thread?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

I found it Ed.......

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/almost-nos-pioneer-p62-hp-pic-heavy.142517/

The pics are gone though.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is the search box at nowadays? Since the crap changes, I can't find the search function. I believe the thread was... Almost NOS Pioneer P62, or something similar.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 25, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I found it Ed.......
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/almost-nos-pioneer-p62-hp-pic-heavy.142517/
> 
> The pics are gone though.



I'll try to add the pictures back, I might still have them. Can you tell me how to use the search?
Is there going to be a new thread with this saw?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 25, 2014)

Arrowhead said:


> I'll try to add the pictures back, I might still have them. Can you tell me how to use the search?
> Is there going to be a new thread with this saw?


Yea there will be a new thread these are just teaser pics until this fundraiser is done and the new one starts.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Arrowhead said:


> I'll try to add the pictures back, I might still have them. Can you tell me how to use the search?
> Is there going to be a new thread with this saw?




I just use Google. I used these keywords. "Arrowhead; P62; Arboristsite


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 26, 2014)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea there will be a new thread these are just teaser pics until this fundraiser is done and the new one starts.
> 
> Thanks for posting.





Work Saw Collector said:


> Yea there will be a new thread these are just teaser pics until this fundraiser is done and the new one starts.
> 
> Thanks for posting.



Thanks Stephen. Somebody PM me when the thread starts. I'll try to find and post the pics of the build.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 26, 2014)

Ed - the "New AS" search box is at the top of the page - just to the right of the Forums - Gallery - Members - Help buttons (the black line below the AS logo.

It actually works a little better than the old search did; but still not great. When it can't find what I'm looking for, I do what MM does and go to google.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 26, 2014)

Arrowhead said:


> Thanks Stephen. Somebody PM me when the thread starts. I'll try to find and post the pics of the build.


One of us will.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2014)

I start with Google. 

Philbert


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you have a rough idea when Raffle #2 will be?


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 26, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been in the woods all day......sorry for not replying. 

We will wait until this one is completely wrapped up.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> 1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
> #167337677
> 2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job
> #1673436828
> ...




Bumping da bumpage


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2014)

We still have these unclaimed prizes. 

$200 in store credit
This is $200 of in store credit at www.sawsalvage.com

MS361
This is a good solid work saw.

New Husqvarna branded bar
Oregon power match ,Husqvarna branded 20'' 3/8 050 bar

New Jonsered 2240
Brand new never fueled chainsaw












1 john d king- tbone takes the wicked work saw 385xp ,congrats john
#167337677
2 doug moore- akdoug takes the tree monkey port job
#1673436828
3 Richard powell- rick picks the homelite to be gifted to the guys at mastermind work saws
#167342433
4 john mccloskey Opted to pass his prize to the next go around
#1673376435
5 Stephen Edwards Takes 359 to go to 'Chucker. Because Stephen's da man.
#167337474
6 tj Holcomb- this person has opted to pas his winning prize into the next go round
#1673377313
7 anonymous #1-this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#167338845
8 bob dunshee
#167342163
9 greg newman
#167345051
10 vince westphal- this person has opted to pass his winning prize into the next go round
#1673405646

Bob Dunshee........it's your turn to pick.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2014)

I sent Bob an email......


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Not trying to complain, but just wondering... Was there also a woods port from Naked Arborist and a small Husky mount bar? Or was I not understanding it correctly?

"What You Could Win

Wicked Work Saw 385xp
$200 in store credit
ms361
nos homelite super ez auto
husqvarna 359
_new old stock bar_
new husqvarna branded bar
new jonsered 2240
woods port by tree monkey
_woods port from naked arborist_


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hey, all you fellers that have donated a saw for the next raffle, please send pics to my email address of the saw.
> 
> You guys are the one's that make this possible.......I'm just the front man.


 You are tha best front man ever cuz!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Not trying to complain, but just wondering... Was there also a woods port from Naked Arborist and a small Husky mount bar? Or was I not understanding it correctly?
> 
> "What You Could Win
> 
> ...



I had the bar......forgot the _woods port from naked arborist_


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2014)

Bob Dunshee has chosen the MS361.

Greg Newman.......it's your turn.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 27, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Not trying to complain, but just wondering... Was there also a woods port from Naked Arborist and a small Husky mount bar? Or was I not understanding it correctly?
> 
> "What You Could Win
> 
> ...


I used the strike through font. Pretty sure this is what's left for winners. Click expand to see list.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 27, 2014)

Arrowhead said:


> I built that saw from all NOS parts. The only thing used was the case. If I remember correctly, I ported it also. If I knew where the search function was, I'd bring up the build thread on it.


I remember the build on that saw. You did a beautiful job!!
Wish I had the patience for that kind of work.
I understand you have a P65 that used to reside in my barn?


----------



## gregn (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll pick the johnny 2240. Thanks to everyone that put this together!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 27, 2014)

never mind


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2014)

Wicked Work Saw 385xp
$200 in store credit
ms361
nos homelite super ez auto
husqvarna 359
new old stock bar
new husqvarna branded bar
new jonsered 2240
woods port by tree monkey
woods port from naked arborist
This is what we have left....

It's Blazin's turn to pick.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2014)

$200 in store credit at sawsalvage.com

woods port from naked arborist

This is what we have left....

Todd Mahy it's your turn.


----------



## 71dart (Mar 27, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> $200 in store credit at sawsalvage.com
> 
> woods port from naked arborist
> 
> ...


Well... I can't recall ever winning anything before!!Sawsalvage.com has A LOt of nice parts on their site but I don't need anything at the moment. I could always use another hopped up saw though, so I'll go with the woods port by Naked Arborist. Thanks Randy and all the others who made this thing happen, and I hope things are going well with Anne and Terry.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2014)

Just send him a PM, and y'all work it out. Thanks for your support Todd.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2014)

So, Clinton Graham gets the 200.00 in parts from Sawsalvage.com.

And that wraps this up. 

Clinton, just send Duke a PM and claim your prize.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats everyone! Big thanks to everyone that organized/donated/helped with this one!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 29, 2014)

This is so Awesome,,,, and you might not believe it but more good stuff is yet to come.......


----------



## troylee (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm just looking forward to the "kicked cancers azz " GTG


----------



## echoshawn (Mar 29, 2014)

troylee said:


> I'm just looking forward to the "kicked cancers azz " GTG


Can I like that 100x!?!?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Mar 29, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> So, Clinton Graham gets the 200.00 in parts from Sawsalvage.com.
> 
> And that wraps this up.
> 
> Clinton, just send Duke a PM and claim your prize.




Any chance anyone knows what his user name is?

You can either PM me or email me to claim your prize.

[email protected]

Great job to everyone!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 29, 2014)

I do not know who he is. I can't read the pic of the raffle tickets well enough to see his email address either.


----------



## cgraham1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry. I should've replied sooner. I've been really busy! Thanks to everyone for all their hard work putting this together!

Clint


----------



## cobey (Mar 30, 2014)

whens the next raffle


----------



## cobey (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2014)

We'll get the next raffle going soon. I'm still waiting on a couple things, and I feel like hell. 

This spring cold is kickin muh arse.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We'll get the next raffle going soon. I'm still waiting on a couple things, and I feel like hell.
> 
> This spring cold is kickin muh arse.




Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 31, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We'll get the next raffle going soon. I'm still waiting on a couple things, and I feel like hell.
> 
> This spring cold is kickin muh arse.





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Hope you get to feeling better.


Me too Randy. Here I thought you were busy out in the woods or something. Stinks to have a cold when the weather starts getting better...


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 31, 2014)

thats when u get those nasty colds ,i got one , i feelin the same way!


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 31, 2014)

Stomach flu going around our neck of the woods...


----------



## gregn (Apr 1, 2014)

LowVolt said:


> Stomach flu going around our neck of the woods...



Its been kickin my butt for 4 days now.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Apr 1, 2014)

We went through it up here in MI about three weeks ago. It's one last punch from old man winter.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2014)

Randy...is the next go 'round going to be a raffle or an auction?


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 1, 2014)

Both Bob......we've got some stuff to raffle, and a few items that need to be auctioned.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 4, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> We'll get the next raffle going soon. I'm still waiting on a couple things, and I feel like hell.
> 
> This spring cold is kickin muh arse.


better take care of it bro,,, my mom just got out of the hospital with a bad infection


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm taking antibiotics now.......

Here's the new raffle thread. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-terry-anne-with-a-classic-saw-raffle.255318/


----------

